# iMac qui ne démarre pas



## Mick-13 (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous

je suis totalement débutant pour l'iMac (j'ai un Macbook)

Donc j'ai acheté un iMac dans une brocante, avec son clavier et sa souris, le vendeur et sa femme me disant qu'il fonctionne. A 10&#8364;, pas sur qu'ils aient voulu arnaquer.

J'ai branché l'écran sur l'icone USB 1, et la souris sur le clavier, ce qui me semblait logique ?

lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton marche arret (a droite de l'écran), celui ci passe par plusieurs couleurs, mais nada, rien n'apparait a l'écran ????
Si je mets un DVD dedans, pas mieux, il fait quelques tours, puis est éjecté

Deuxième problème :

J'ai essayé de mettre un CD bootable, de Linux Ubuntu pour voir si j'arrivais a un mode text sur l'écran (pour le moment, rien, pas de curseur, de lettres vertes etc
Pas moyen d'éjecter le CD... (Touche en haut a droite du pavé numérique représentant une fleche vers le haut), J'ai testé clavier et souris sur mon Macbook, ils sont reconnus et fonctionnent.
la souris Apple transparente est a un clic en appuyant dessus
Le clavier aussi transparent est alphanumérique et avec USB avec une petite encoche sur une face.

Je donne tous ces détails au cas ou il y ait un problème de compatibilité ?



 j'oublie quelque chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

bonjour
va falloir preciser
*imac* à ecran séparé  ce serait une premiere mondiale
c'est pas un imac sans doute un macmini ou  un power mac 
( à ce prix sans doute un power mac)

et bien entendu il semble manquer tous les cd -dvd gris
( en theorie in-sé-pa-ra-bles d'un mac)

et à 10&#8364; tu pourras peut etre  faire un peu de fric en revendant à un macuser en quete d'épaves
( pour recup de pieces)


----------



## Mick-13 (28 Juin 2010)

Non non, c'est bien l'unité centrale dans l'écran

C'est un iMac "bleu" avec le mange CD qui m'a avalé un CD


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Ah ben c'est un iMac G3 "mange disque"


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2010)

Je pense que tu as voulu dire 'j'ai branché le clavier' (pas l'écran) sur le port USB1 ?

Pour le DVD, on ne peut pas savoir, tant qu'il n'a pas démarré, si c'est un iMac DV (qui donc accepte les DVD) ou un iMac, ce qui semble plus probable puisqu'il recrache ton DVD. 

Et pour le démarrer, savoir si c'est l'écran-carte graphique qui déconne (pas rare sur ces iMac d'un certain âge) ou le système lui-même, tant que tu ne peux pas booter sur le disque d'install... Pas moyen de retrouver tes vendeurs ? P4M a raison, il te faut les CD gris.


----------



## Mick-13 (28 Juin 2010)

Oui, j'ai bien voulu dire le clavier, mais j'arrive pas a éditer
G3, c'est bien ce que je pensais
Mange disque... effectivement, et en plus je n'arrive pas a extraire un CD (Pas DVD de Linux Ubuntu).
Je n'ai absolument rien a l'écaran quand je tente d'allumer l'ordi, c'est ce qui m'inquiette.
Effectivement, je n'ai pas les CD d'install.
J'ai essayer de cliquer sur le bouton de restauration sans résultat.

ce système de mange disque que j'ai aussi sur mon Macbook ne me plait pas du tout, j'ai bien peur que la seule solution pour réccupérer mon CD soit de démonter le Mac :-(


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

bon
1 c'est un imacG3

l'ecran n'est pas séparé

2- affaire cd -dvd modele tout ca
Numero de serie et  de  modele  est ecrit, de mémoire en dessous 

et
3- il y a aussi le coup de couleur des HP
même couleur que la coque je dirai très ancien G3  non dvd
livré en OS* 8*
et en OSX panther maxi ( à condition d'tre préparé avant , firmware update installé)

--
conseil
le revendre ou le donner  à des geeks  Mac qui seront ravis de récuperer des pièces


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2010)

D'après ta photo c'est un iMac 350 CD (pas DVD) avec un disque dur de 7Go et 64 Mo de RAM de base. Sans doute livré avec OS9 (model M5521 ?). Si tu y tiens vraiment, retrouver le CD d'install sur eBay ou autre ne devrait pas être trop dur, mais tu vas vite engager des frais : OS9 est complètement dépassé, donc il faut passer à Panther au minimum (dépassé lui aussi mais moins), donc achat de mémoire, et sans doute changement du disque dur : avec seulement 7Go, une fois panther installé il ne te restera plus grand chose. Et pas question de faire de la vidéo avec un 350 !

Bref, revendre à un geek bricoleur ou collectionneur me parait effectivement une bonne solution


----------



## Mick-13 (28 Juin 2010)

Ok, bon, pas grave j'aurais aimé résoudre le problème, mais la... ça me parait trop compliqué ou cher, l'idée étais de mettre l'OS d'origine ou un Linux très léger, pour du texte et internet. Mais vu que je n'arrive même pas a le booter... 
Merci a tous pour vos infos

Au fait, il n'y a pas d'astuce pour sortir le CD qui est dans le mande CD ?
Les touches clavier n'ont aucun effet


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

pas vraient "compliqué" juste looong
si t'as envie de jouer
tu peux demonter sortir le DD le faire examiner etc

tu peux aussi le transformer en autre chose , dont aquarium 
si si , y a  vraiment des tutos brico en  G3 aquariums


----------



## Mick-13 (28 Juin 2010)

Sortir le DD, pas de problème, j'ai surement même des vieux discs PC IDE compatibles.
Mais vu que l'écran ne s'allume pas, j'ai peur que la carte vidéo ou la carte mère soient HS


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

difficile à pister comme ca

en passant
mactracker ( l'excellent freeware sur TOUS les macs)
te donne tout sur ce modele
( apparement un G3 DV et certains ont leur AHT , pas les premiers)


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juin 2010)

je suis par toute les pièces sur le mien le tube est marqué et la THT est en train de claquer et ma coque et rayé

C'est un imac DV edition Summer 2000 comme le mien le moins puissant et le mien cher moi je le modèle au dessus, le 400 Mhz avec port firewire

le voyant s'allume t-il orange ou vert ? Si orange sûrement un problème de l'analog board si vert direct surement problème de CM sur orange puis vert tente de tester avec d'autre ram (format SDRAM PC-100 ou 133)


Tu peut aller jusqu'à Panther sur celui là à cause qu'il y a pas de firewire Tiger ne s'installe pas sinon enlève le DD installe sur un autre mac patche avec Xpostfacto et remet le. ça marche comme ça sur le mien


----------



## Mick-13 (28 Juin 2010)

Le voyant s'allume vert
Le seul autre Mac que j'ai est un portable, Macbook sous Snow Leopard
C'est pour ça que je pensais sinon a mettre un Linux.
Ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que quand je tente d'allumer, je n'ai aucun pointeur ni message de boot en lettrages verts ou autres
(J'ai une très petite expérience des Macs)
Le deuxième problem, c'est qu'il faudrait que j'extaie le CD du mange CD... => Démontage complet du Mac, je suppose ?


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2010)

Mick-13 a dit:


> Le deuxième problem, c'est qu'il faudrait que j'extaie le CD du mange CD... => Démontage complet du Mac, je suppose ?



Démarre ton Mac et dès le "boing" garde le clic gauche de la souris appuyé.
Et ce jusqu'à ce que ce maudit Cd sorte !


----------



## Mick-13 (28 Juin 2010)

Euh, c'est une souris a clic central, un seul clic donc.

Je vais donc tenter cette manip avec le clic central


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juin 2010)

As tu le boing ? teste la ram


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juin 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Démarre ton Mac et dès le "boing" garde le clic gauche de la souris appuyé.
> Et ce jusqu'à ce que ce maudit Cd sorte !



Clic gauche = clic central

le lecteur défaillant c'était un problème récurrent sur ces modèles. 
Si ce que t'indique Invité ne fonctionne pas, prends un truc pointu (tournevis fin, cure dents ... etc ... ) et appuie à l'extrémité  doite de la fente du lecteur. Il y a un petit poussoir sous le feutre qui sert à l'éjection des disques. Et comme souvent ils ne sortent que très peu, prépare une pince à épiler pour attraper ton disque avant qu'il ne soit ravalé par la machine...


----------

